# Insert signature in my thread



## paperino00

Hi,
How can I insert a signature in my thread ?

Thanks


----------



## SDLX Master

User Control Panel >> Edit Signature


----------



## fsabroso

paperino00 said:


> Hi,
> How can I insert a signature in my thread ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi paperino99:

SDLX Master is right.


SDLX Master said:


> User Control Panel >> Edit Signature



Follow this link ► Edit Signature

Regards.


----------



## paperino00

Ok, but my signature don't appear in my post, why?


----------



## Loob

I can see it, paperino00.


----------



## Sowka

paperino00 said:


> Ok, but my signature don't appear in my post, why?


 
Hello Paperino00 

I can see your signature, too. Maybe you have deselected the signatures in your settings?

Test: Can you see MY signature?? If not, you should go to your User Control Panel, select (on the left-hand side) the "Edit Options" under "Settings & Options", scroll down in the view that will then appear and activate the item "Show Signatures".


----------



## paperino00

Wow, thanks! 
Now also I can see my and your signature!

obviously, if you notice a few of grammatical error in my sentence, I wish you correct they


----------



## cuchuflete

paperino00 said:


> Wow, thanks!
> Now also I can see my and your signature!
> 
> *O*bviously, if you notice a few of grammatical error*s* in my sentence, I wish you would correct them*. *




I'm glad you have this working well now.  Please note that your signature needs a small but important edit:  *E*nglish should be capitalized.


----------

